# Earl today @ 13.5 Months Old



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photo of Earl working with Leri Hanson today at Working Pit Bull Central. 46Lbs of pure Earl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gah that boy is so sexy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just want to squish him!! He is looking great! His brothers had a great time at training today and then playing in the river.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man I agree ..... he is freaking HOT awesomeness !!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

he looks great


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

NOT MY PHOTOS! Here's me showing Earl last weekend up in NorCal.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks amazing! His face in that last one reminds me of my girl Belle.. such a pathetic face. Heehee


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That's some gorgeous hunk of red dawg!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife Lori showing Earl last Sunday.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

He looks awesome! Me wants an Earl of my own now!! haha


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he seems bigger than 46#s .. i love me some Earl though


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Is that a collar from Nizmo?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cEElint said:


> he seems bigger than 46#s .. i love me some Earl though


I used a digital scale at work. The show photos he's 44Lbs. Or less because I weighted him Thursdar night and he was 44Lbs. The photos from today he's at 46Lbs. I'm assuming because that's what he weighed on Friday when I left work. By the way my wife is 5'-3" and 110Lbs so if he looks big in the show photos that's why.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks awesome can't wait to see him at 3 years of age


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love's him and that name I love his name!!!! Who named him Earl? I think that is the cutest name hahaha.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> I love's him and that name I love his name!!!! Who named him Earl? I think that is the cutest name hahaha.


Tara, glad you like Earl. As for who came up with his name I'm not sure. My wife Lori and I were joking around about names and remember Earl and Abner came up and we couldn't stop laughing. I've never been one to over name a dog. I'm the opposite I've always under named my dogs that way if they really do something the name sticks because it doesn't really fit. I do like when people play on words or keep with a theme.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug I love the name .. It's got the old school ring to it. I mean I named one of mine Bogart LOL ... I think Earl is a great name and Earl has this old man face that's what makes me love it even more because it fit's him. He's gorgeous and I am glad he's with you and your wife! Keep doing good things with him.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Doug I love the name .. It's got the old school ring to it. I mean I named one of mine Bogart LOL ... I think Earl is a great name and Earl has this old man face that's what makes me love it even more because it fit's him. He's gorgeous and I am glad he's with you and your wife! Keep doing good things with him.


I LOVE THE NAME EARL!!! And he is an EARL I also like his ped name, but he is an Earl. Lori and I are very thankful that it worked out with Lisa. We love having Earl here at home and we love showing and working him with Leri.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> He looks awesome can't wait to see him at 3 years of age


You and me both Dave! He should be looking really good by the age of three.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

he looka amazing!!! him and poison are best looking dogs out there!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


>


Thats adorable! lmao


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures! Unbelievable handsome boy! The last picture with you wife is great. I want to know what caught his eye lol.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Earl is looking awesome!! Great pics Elvis


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking great. Love the collar. I havethe same one for my GSD


----------

